# Where to buy a good wine cooler?



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello 

I need to buy a good wine cooler as a present for a wine snob who has friends who are also wine snobs so it has to be a really good one. I don't know much about wine though (I just drink it) so I can't tell a good wine cooler from a bad one. What features should I look for? Sharaf and Jumbo have some but they are regular home appliances brands (like LG, etc) and I'd like to get something from a specialised brand, even if it's more expensive. It has to look really nice and sleek too  I'd appreciate any recommendations from the wine experts. Thanks.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hello
> 
> I need to buy a good wine cooler as a present for a wine snob who has friends who are also wine snobs so it has to be a really good one. I don't know much about wine though (I just drink it) so I can't tell a good wine cooler from a bad one. What features should I look for? Sharaf and Jumbo have some but they are regular home appliances brands (like LG, etc) and I'd like to get something from a specialised brand, even if it's more expensive. It has to look really nice and sleek too  I'd appreciate any recommendations from the wine experts. Thanks.


Better Life, Emirates Mall, 2nd floor above Carefour. They sell Vesfrost wine coolers with 2 cooling zones (for red and white wine). Vesfrost is upmarket and of commercial grade, and personally I think they look stunning. I think the prices go up to 6000aed for the largest model. They do not always display all sizes, so make sure to check with the sales guy if you do not see the size you want.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I hear what you say about people knowing their wines, but budget has to be a consideration. It's obviously got to have the two areas for red and white. Friends of mine bought one recently from Carrefour and I'm pretty sure it's not a 'brand' but it looks good and does the job.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll go to MOE this week and report my findings. By the way, I got a quotation from this company which apparently is really good, but OMG THE PRICES Washing Machines, Dishwashers, Vacuum Cleaners, Domestic Appliances, Cooling - Miele Appliances Ltd.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Miele is an excellent company. We have a Miele washing machine and a dryer and they still perform great after 12 years of using them... I guess that's why prices are high...


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Froglet said:


> Miele is an excellent company. We have a Miele washing machine and a dryer and they still perform great after 12 years of using them... I guess that's why prices are high...


Fully agree with this. Miele is in all consumer tests on top when it comes to durability and refinement and have an excellent reputation. We also have a dryer and washing machine from Miele, but just 3 years old. Well worth the investment.


----------



## daniil (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello , you can buy any type of wine cooler in Liebherr Home Appliances


----------



## daniil (Feb 11, 2015)

Good day , 
You can buy a wine cooler in Liebherr .
Liebherr produce wine coolers for Miele so in that case you pay 2 times less that Miele and getting same wine chiller


----------

